# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Quick Gig for WordPress expert

## specsaregood

CLOSED, Cleaner44 took care of it.

----------


## Cleaner44

I am a WordPress expert. I have my own company and have even done work for other members here.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Cleaner44

> PM me your email and I'll send you the details and you can let me know if you think you can do it for the $100.


Please let me know if my message got through.

----------

